# MTB-Auerberg-Marathon 17.05.2009



## naishy (29. April 2009)

Wer is dabei?

http://www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de/


----------



## PST (30. April 2009)

naishy schrieb:


> Wer is dabei?
> 
> http://www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de/



Ich leider nicht  Das Teilnehmerlimit von 600 ist bereits erreicht.
Habs letztes Jahr schon verplant und diesmal bin ich nun zu spät dran. Schade, scheint ja ne gute Veranstaltung zu sein.

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (30. April 2009)

War das letzte Jahr zum Erstenmal dabei und es war eine wirklich eine tolle Veranstaltung. Ausnahme die 2. Labbestation, aus meiner Sicht an einer etwas bescheidenen Stelle, direkt in einer 90° Linkskurve und kurz vor einer Schotterabfahrt (bei der man evtl. bremsen muss).

Ansonsten super Beschilderung und schöne Strecke.


----------



## Poppei (30. April 2009)

wißt ihr wie es mit Warteliste / Nachrückverfahren / Nachmeldung vor Ort ausschaut ?
Jemand Erfahrungen aus letztem Jahr ?

Danke


----------



## rboncube (1. Mai 2009)

Poppei schrieb:


> wißt ihr wie es mit Warteliste / Nachrückverfahren / Nachmeldung vor Ort ausschaut ?
> Jemand Erfahrungen aus letztem Jahr ?
> 
> Danke



Schau doch mal auf deren Seite unter Gästebuch 2009. Da ist in einem Eintrag eine E-Mailadresse angegeben bezgl. freier Plätze. Viel Glück.

Bin heuer zum dritten Mal dabei. Klasse Veranstaltung. Da könnte sich manch anderer Veranstalter mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Für 17 nicht zu topen. Wegen der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle. Stimmt schon, ist ne blöde Stelle. Aber wenn die 60km richtig durch drückst, brauchst da nix mehr zum essen. Also Kette rechts.

Gruß René


----------



## Gerhard S. (2. Mai 2009)

Yeah. Ich freu mich auch schon drauf!
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## rboncube (3. Mai 2009)

An alle die noch einen Startplatz brauchen: 
Seit heute Abend hat sich einer im Gästebuch eingetragen der seine Startplatz abgeben möchte.

Schaut doch mal rein. Viel Glück!

Gruß René


----------



## naishy (13. Mai 2009)

"frostige" Aussichten für Sonntag


http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/altenstadt


----------



## rboncube (13. Mai 2009)

Mach dir nicht in die Hosen
Da schauts schon wieder besser aus:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005355

Hitzeschlacht wird´s leider keine aber erfrieren wird auch keiner. 
Ich freu mich drauf.

Gruß René


----------



## HaRa (13. Mai 2009)

... und so "schlimm" wie Münsingen wirds schon nicht werden

Ich bin übrigens auch dabei - vorausgestzt es geht bei mir, da ich verletzungstechnisch seit letzter Woche Dienstag pausiere.

Bitte überhäuft mich jetzt nicht mit Fragen, ob ihr meinen Startplatz haben könnt. Noch ist die Hoffnung nicht verloren!!!!!!!
Falls es nicht gehen sollte, werd ich mich bis Freitag Abend hier melden und meinen Startplatz anbieten.
-> keine Antwort = kein freier Startplatz;-)


----------



## rboncube (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, Münsingen war schon hart, das stählt für die Saison

Drück dir die Daumen das es klappt. Ist ja eh schon ne halbe Günzburger Landkreismeisterschaft. Da fährst schon mit.... und danach ein kühles Bier


Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (13. Mai 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Mach dir nicht in die Hosen
> Da schauts schon wieder besser aus:
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0005355
> ...


 

Gut, glaub ich deinem Bericht. Schaut schöner aus.


----------



## HaRa (14. Mai 2009)

... habs gestern Abend mal wieder probiert und ich glaub, dass es klappen könnte . Aber trotzdem mal noch Heute und Morgen abwarten.......
Seit ihr mehrere aus aus "Deiner Gegend", denn ich hab gesehen dass viele Deisenhauser dabei sind?
Also wir sind zu zweit aus GZ.

Gruß

Und so wies Wetter isch so isch es halt


----------



## PST (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,

so, stehe nun doch auch auf der Startliste. 
Vielen Dank RenÃ© fÃ¼r den Tipp mit der Mail-Adresse 

Am Sonntag soll das Wetter doch etwas besser werden. Bitte esst alle schÃ¶n artig euer Essen auf, dann klapptâs bestimmt!! 


GrÃ¼Ãe,
Patrick


----------



## HaRa (14. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch 

Da bleibt kein Krümel im Teller liegen


----------



## Alex0711 (14. Mai 2009)

So, ich hab auch noch kurzfristig einen ergattert.

Die Ummeldung läuft gerade und ich warte auf die Bestätigung.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## rboncube (14. Mai 2009)

@HaRA: Habs jetzt nicht gezählt, sind aber bestimmt an die 30 Starter aus der Gegend. (Krumbach,Wiesenbach,Raunau, Thannhausen, Deisenhausen usw.)

@PST: Schön das es geklappt hat. Viel Spaß am Sonntag.

Welche Zeiten habt ihr denn so eingeplant. Ich möchte deutlich unter 2.20 Std. bleiben.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0711 (14. Mai 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ich möchte deutlich unter 2.20 Std. bleiben.
> 
> Gruß René



Na dann viel Spass. 63km bei dem aufgeweichten Boden?! Ich werd versuchen an deinem Hinterrad zu bleiben 

CU und Kette rechts!


----------



## rboncube (14. Mai 2009)

Soviel aufgeweichten Boden gibts da nicht. Das meiste ist doch eh Schotter. Hab ich jedenfalls so in Erinnerung. Achja, die sch.... Wiese im Start/Zielbereich. OK, um die 2.30Std.

Gruß René


----------



## Alex0711 (14. Mai 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Soviel aufgeweichten Boden gibts da nicht. Das meiste ist doch eh Schotter. Hab ich jedenfalls so in Erinnerung. Achja, die sch.... Wiese im Start/Zielbereich. OK, um die 2.30Std.
> 
> Gruß René



Zum einen die wiese, zum anderen der letzte akt am aufstieg! 2:30 sind realistisch. 

CU


----------



## HaRa (15. Mai 2009)

2:30 ist bzw. war auch meine Vorgabe. Aber da ich jetzt 1 1/2 Wochen nicht gefahren bin wirds wohl schwer werden.... aber mal sehen. Auf jeden Fall scheints, als dass ich die Verletzung weg hab. Konnte gestern Abend mal ne kleine Runde ohne größere Schmerzen fahren. Der Startplatz steht also nicht mehr zur Verfügung .

Das Wetter soll ja anscheinend auch gut werden, so wies heute Früh der Wetterbericht gemeldet hat.


----------



## rboncube (15. Mai 2009)

Alex0711 schrieb:


> Zum einen die wiese, zum anderen der letzte akt am aufstieg! 2:30 sind realistisch.
> 
> CU



Du meinst zum Auerberg hoch. Da mußt du das letzte Stück eh schieben. Glaube das es von den Streckenverhältnissen nicht so schlimm wird. Werfe auf jeden Fall meine Racing Ralph hinten runter und nehm den RoRo. War schon in Münsingen eine gute Wahl.

@HaRa: Freut mich das du dabei bist. Uns siehs so: Du gehst voll ausgeruht an den Start. Das klappt schon mit den 2:30

Meine Vorbereitung war auch nicht optimal. Konnte dies Woche nur gestern 2,5Std. mit dem RR fahren. Ansonsten zu viel Arbeit und der Kleine ist auch noch krank. Da ist er immer sehr anhänglich. Schade er wollte in Kaufbeuren sein erstes MTB-Rennen fahren
Vielleicht fahr ich heute noch 2Std. flach. und morgen wird regeneriert.

Bis Sonntag,

Gruß René


----------



## HaRa (15. Mai 2009)

Bis Sonntag zur Landkreismeisterschaft 

Gruß


----------



## rboncube (17. Mai 2009)

War mal wieder ein klasse Rennen in Kaufbeuren. Tolles Wetter, gute Organisation und viel nette (bikeverrückte) Leute. Hatte auf jeden Fall nen riesen Spaß vor, während und nach dem Rennen.
Jetzt würds nur noch Zeit werden das die Ergebnisse ins Netz gestellt werden.
War mit meinem Rennen ziemlich zufrieden. Nach durchschnittlichem Start gings am Berg gewohnt gut und bergab liefs auch ordentlich. Ärgerlich war nur das ich in dem Dorf nach der Auerbergabfahrt falsch fuhr. Obwohl da so Hampelmänner mit Verkehrskellen und orangen Westen dastanden, befand es niemand für nötig den Weg zu weisen. Naja, die waren wohl zum Sonnenbaden abgestellt. Als erster meiner Gruppe fuhr ich gerade aus statt rechts und bis ich wieder umdrehte war meine Gruppe weg 
Die letzten 12 km plagten mich mal wieder heftige Krämpfe in den Oberschenkeln. Aber insgesamt hatt´s schon gepaßt.
Wie liefs bei euch?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## HaRa (18. Mai 2009)

..... im Nachhinein bin ich mehr oder weniger zufrieden. Hab meine Zeitvorgabe von 2:30 zwar verfehlt und mit 2:34:50 (Platz 125) gefinisht - aber da es Anfang letzter Woche noch so ausgesehen hat, als dass ich garnicht starten kann passts.

Zum Rennen selbst: Im Startblock war ich irgendwo um Platz 500 hinten an der Hecke (selber Schuld konnte aber dann bis km 40 (1:30h) etliche Plätze gutmachen. Dann bekam ich aber so langsam Probleme und die Kräfte schwanden was zur Folge hatte, dass ich wieder von vielen eingeholt wurde. Die letzte Stunde war dann ein riesiger Kampf

Noch ne kleine Anmerkung was die Organisation anbelangt - hier hat alles gepasst! Da kann sich so manch anderer Veranstalter ne Scheibe abschneiden!

Dass mann Dich aber fehlgeleitet (oder besser garnicht geleitet) hat ist verdammt ärgerlich, soaws würde mich auch ankotzen. Hoffe nur, dass Du dadurch nicht zuviel Zeit verloren hast.

Grüße


----------



## PST (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

auch von meiner Seite aus war es ein super Marathon. Orga hat super geklappt. Dazu viele nette Leute (Zuschauer, Helfer und Mitstreiter). 
Beeindruckt war ich vor allem vom tollen Alpenpanorama. Sehr, sehr schön und dazu ein super Wetter. Traumhaft, was will man mehr.
Das Rennen selbst lief auch sehr gut für mich. Endlich mal keine Krämpfe und an den Anstiegen genug Kraft. 
Da die Ergebnisse noch nicht online sind, kann ich meine Zeit nur auf ca. 2:40 Std festlegen und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, dass ich im nächstes Jahr wieder dabei bin.


Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Alex0711 (18. Mai 2009)

So, ich schließe mich mal in den Punkten Orga, Wetter und Strecke meinen Vorschreibern an - war wirklich Spitze und sucht seines gleichen  . Ich möchte auch ein Lob an die Zuschauer an der gesamten Strecke, den freiwilligen Helfern der Feuerwehr und den sonstigen Helferlein danken. Das war mal wieder SUPER!

Lob an das Orga-Team und weiter so!

Zum Rennen:
Ich war beim Start mit in den letzten Reihen, konnte mich aber bis zur Unterführung der B472 ziemlich gut nach vorne Arbeiten und war auf einer 2:40h bis 2:45er Zeit. Leider ging mir am Aufstieg zum Auerberg der vordere Schlauch kaputt und ich musste ihn Wechseln 
Leider ging ich es dann etwas zu forsch an und hatt dann auch sofort nen kleineren Sturz, als mich mein Vordermann in ner Kurve geshnitten hat. Meine Bremse vorn war verstellt und schliff dann die ganze Zeit.
Im Anschluss hatte ich natürlich viel Zeit verloren und kam auch nicht mehr richtig in Tritt. Ich hab mir dann nen Spezl von mir weiter hinten im Feld gesucht und bin mit ihm einigermaßen gemütlich zu Ende gefahren. Zeit war knapp über 3.

Auch wenn keine gute Platzierung herausgesprungen ist, so werde ich auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder mit von der Partie sein. 

Gruß
Alex

Edit sagt: Die offiziellen Bilder sind Online: http://www.noname-bikes.de/index.html?frame=gmtbam09.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (18. Mai 2009)

Ein echt gelungener Event ! Super dass das Wetter mitgespielt hat. Das Alpenpanorama das sich einem bei der Auffahrt auf den Auerberg geboten hat war genial. Genial waren natürlich auch die vielen Zuschauer entlang der Strecke und die gute Organisation.

leider sind die Ergebnisse noch nicht online.



Ach ja, einmal muss ich allerdings noch kurz meckern. Mir ist aufgefallen dass einige mit Kopfhörern in den Ohren unterwegs waren und kaum etwas von Ihrer Umwelt gehört haben, bitte das nächste Mal darauf verzichten, kann echt blöd ausgehen.


----------



## Hero1958 (18. Mai 2009)

Ergebnisse sind jetzt online!!!

War auch begeistert von der Veranstaltung, tolle Strecke, Wahnsinns Panorama, alles perfekt.

Leider bin ich sowas von verhungert.  Auf den letzten 10 Kilometer wurde ich von mindestens 40 Leuten noch überholt. Das ist schon arg frustrierend.... der Witz war, als ich an der zweiten Verpflegungsstelle nach Banane geschriehen hab... waren die völlig überrascht, weil ich scheinbar der Erste war, der danach gefragt hatte... tia, meine eigene Schuld. Hätte ja auch etwas mehr als nur einen halben Liter Wasser mitnehmen können..


----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (18. Mai 2009)

wo hast Du denn die Ergebnisse gefunden, habe auf www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de nur die Ergebnisse 2008 gefunden.... hab ich da was übersehen ?


----------



## PST (18. Mai 2009)

Emil.Bloodfist schrieb:


> wo hast Du denn die Ergebnisse gefunden, habe auf www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de nur die Ergebnisse 2008 gefunden.... hab ich da was übersehen ?



unter Ergebnisse...
oder hier:
http://www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de/download/maennergesamt2009.pdf

Ich komme allerdings nicht ganz klar mit der Zeit. 
Ist das netto oder brutto? Also meine tatsächliche Zeit oder die ab Startschuss? 

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (18. Mai 2009)

Super, vielen Dank !!! ...jetzt habs sogar ich gefunden


----------



## naishy (18. Mai 2009)

PST schrieb:


> unter Ergebnisse...
> oder hier:
> http://www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de/download/maennergesamt2009.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Sollte tatsächliche Zeit sein.


----------



## mamile (18. Mai 2009)

Auf der Homepage selber finde ich die Ergebnisse auch nicht, aber mit dem Link geht es, sogar für die Mädels, wenn man Männer durch Frauen ersetzt.

Die Veranstaltung hat mir auch gut gefallen, war für mich die erste der Art und dafür unter den letzten eingetrudelt. Tja ich bin wohl die letzten 20 km verhungert. Trotz allem ein schöner Tag.


----------



## scooter_werner (18. Mai 2009)

naishy schrieb:


> Sollte tatsächliche Zeit sein.



Nein, ich denke, es ist die Zeit ab Startschuss. Beim Start gabs meines Wissens nach keine Zeitnahmematte.

P.S. auf der Homepage finden sich die Ergebnisse auch - ihr müsst nur Euren Browser die Seite aktualisieren lassen.


----------



## Emil.Bloodfist (18. Mai 2009)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke, es ist die Zeit ab Startschuss. Beim Start gabs meines Wissens nach keine Zeitnahmematte.



glaube da hast Du recht, hab auch nichts bemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (19. Mai 2009)

Emil.Bloodfist schrieb:


> glaube da hast Du recht, hab auch nichts bemerkt


 

Stimmt, war keine Matte. Also Zeit ab Startschuss.


----------



## PST (19. Mai 2009)

Na dann muss ich mich wohl nächstes Jahr weiter vorne einordnen.


----------



## HaRa (19. Mai 2009)

...das werd ich mit Sicherheit auch tun


----------



## Fast_Hai (21. Mai 2009)

Ja war ein super Tag. Tolles Wetter, eine schnelle Strecke, tolles Alpenpanorama und vor allem Rund um den Auerberg klasse Zuschauer. Sogar an nem abgelegenen Bauernhof wo es nen kurzen Stich gab standen Leute mit Kuhglocken und haben geschriehen was das Zeug hält. Geile Sache. 
Die Zeit war mit 2:30 h auch top und ich bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei.

Einziger Kommentar von meiner Seite wäre dass man da nächstes mal die *hüfthohen 
Metallstangen *irgendwie besser sichtbar machen müsste. Vieleicht durch ne Fahne oben drauf. Ich hab saumäßig glück gehabt als es vor mir 3 Leute heftig hingehauen hat. Hoffentlich war es nicht all zu schlimm und niemand hat sich was gebrochen.

Alles in allem ein Top Tag und jetzt schon ein Rennhighlight des Jahres.


----------



## klogrinder (4. Februar 2010)

Servus,
ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal beim Auerberg am Start und wär für eine kurze Info bzgl Gabel- und Reifenwahl dankbar!

Zum Vergleich: Bin Tegernsee Strecke A starr und mit FF hinten gefahren und Kitzalp Kurzstrecke auch(wobei letzteres so wohl nicht wiederholt wird)

Danke schon mal

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Gerhard S. (4. Februar 2010)

hi Tobi

bin letzte jahr auch die A Strecke am Tegernsee starr gefahren. Bin schon ein paarmal den Auerbergmarathon mit Hardtail gefahren. Eim paar Stellen sind nicht so fürs Starrbike geeigent. (Abfahrt vom Auerberg, ein paar wurzelige Stellen im Wald)
Fahr doch einfach mal bei der Streckenbesichtigung mit und teste dein Material. ich bevorzuge heuer wieder das Hardtail!

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (4. Februar 2010)

Starrgabel geht auf jeden Fall. Nur sollte man es dann auch drauf haben. Letztes Jahr war einer mit Starrgabel vor mit in der Abfahrt vom Auerberg. Der ist dann nur runtergehopelt und hat mich schleißlich auch noch ausgebremst, was nen kapitalen Abgang über den Lenker meinerseits zur Folge hatte. 
FF bei trockenem Wetter bestimmt eine gute Wahl. Werde mir für hinten eventuell auch noch einen Holen.

Gruß René


----------



## Gerhard S. (4. Februar 2010)

sehe ich auch so, deshalb Material auf der Strecke testen!


----------



## HaRa (4. Februar 2010)

und d's Wetter abwarten


----------



## klogrinder (4. Februar 2010)

Danke schon mal
Die Streckenbesichtigung klingt nach einer guten Gelegenheit, wenn's nur nicht so weit wär, mal schaun...

Tegernsee Strecke A ist ja perfektes Starrgabel Terrain, werde dieses Jahr die Strecke B auch starr in Angriff nehmen
Wie gesagt Kitzalp bin ich auch starr gut durchgekommen (4. Platz AK) aber mit Federgabel hätt ich bergab halt schon noch was rausholen können...
Der ewig Zwiespalt zwischen Performance und Gewicht


----------



## Fusion-Racer (2. April 2010)

Also ich hab auch n paar Fragen zur Reifenwahl...

wenn man die vorherigen Posts so liest, kann man bei trockenen Bedingungen ohne Probleme was wenig profiliertes hinten fahren, oder?
Wie siehts vorne aus, gibts viel losen Schotter oder ist der Untergrung eher fest und kompakt?
Und wie siehts bei Regen aus, wirds schlammig?


----------



## rboncube (2. April 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch n paar Fragen zur Reifenwahl...
> 
> wenn man die vorherigen Posts so liest, kann man bei trockenen Bedingungen ohne Probleme was wenig profiliertes hinten fahren, oder?
> Wie siehts vorne aus, gibts viel losen Schotter oder ist der Untergrung eher fest und kompakt?
> Und wie siehts bei Regen aus, wirds schlammig?



Wenns trocken ist geht hinten bestimmt z.B. ein Furious Fred. Mir persönlich ist das Risiko bezgl. Panne zu hoch. 
Schlammig wirds nur kurz nach dem ersten oder zweiten längeren Anstieg, wenn man im Wald den Wurzeltrail fährt, dem ersten Teil der abfahrt vom auerberg und eventuell die Wiese im Start/Zielbereich. Hält sich aber alles in Grenzen.
Tiefer Schotter auch nur auf der schnellen Auerbergabfahrt. Der Rest ist fester Untergrund (Waldege,Kies,Asphalt).
Ich vertraue auch heuer auf Rocket Ron, auf schnellen Kursen kommt der RaRa hinten drauf.
Achja, falls noch nicht geschehen: Bald anmelden, schätze das die restlichen Plätze bald weg sind.

Gruß René


----------



## Fusion-Racer (3. April 2010)

Also kann man bedenkenlos ne tendentiell schnelle Kombi wählen, selbst bei schlechten Wetter?


----------



## rboncube (3. April 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Also kann man bedenkenlos ne tendentiell schnelle Kombi wählen, selbst bei schlechten Wetter?



Weis nicht was du unter "tendentiell schnelle Kombi" verstehst. Aber Racing Ralph u.ä geht auf jeden Fall. Furious Fred wär mir bei Regen zu gefährlich.

Gruß René


----------



## Fusion-Racer (3. April 2010)

Ja denke so an Racing Ralph bzw. zwischen RaRa und FuFr!
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## rboncube (4. April 2010)

Passt schon. Wir sehen uns am Auerberg

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (4. April 2010)

Falls noch jemand nen Startplatz übrig hat wär's cool das zu wissen.


----------



## rboncube (5. April 2010)

jjules schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand nen Startplatz übrig hat wär's cool das zu wissen.



Warum? Du kannst dich noch regulär anmelden. noch sind Startplätze frei.

Gruß René


----------



## jjules (6. April 2010)

Wieso steht dann da bei mir ausgebucht?? Steh ich grad auf der Leitung?



> Bitte wählen Sie rechts zwischen der Einzelanmeldung, um eine einzelne Anmeldung einzugeben, und der Sammelanmeldung, um zum Beispiel mehrere Anmeldungen für einen Verein einzugeben.



Ich kann auch gar nicht zwischen Einzel- und Sammelanmeldung auswählen wie man da aufgefordert wird.


----------



## naishy (6. April 2010)

Ich würd sagen ausgebucht.


----------



## rboncube (6. April 2010)

Ok, sorry. Hab nur bei der Starterliste geschaut und da sind´s aktuell 578 Starter. Scheint aber wirklich schon ausgebucht zu sein.

Gruß René


----------



## mauntzy (15. April 2010)

Beim letzten Besuch wars noch nicht voll: Möchte noch jemand einen Startplatz für die 63km abgeben? Bitte PN an mich bis 06.05. Ansonsten fahr ich nach Singen.


----------



## HaRa (16. April 2010)

...ich steh auf der Warteliste. Hab mich aber letzte Woche für den Marchtal-Marathon angemeldet (ist am Samstag davor) scheint ne gute Alternative zu sein.
Sollte ich den Startplatz dann noch bekommen, wirds ein stressiges Wochenende.

Aber jetzt erst mal morgen nach Münsingen..... erstes Rennen dieses Jahr


----------



## HaRa (20. April 2010)

so, das Wochenende wird stressig. Hab den Startplatz bekommen und muss mich Samstag und Sonntag quälen. Jedoch konnte ich in Marchtal von der Lang- auf die Mitteldistanz wechseln.........
Hoffentlich wirds wieder so gut wie letztes Jahr!


----------



## rboncube (20. April 2010)

Bräuchte auch noch einen Startplatz für einen Teamkollegen. Wenn noch einer einen abzugeben hat, bitte melden.

Danke und Gruß 

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (5. Mai 2010)

Hola Jungs,
nochmal eine Frage bzgl Starrgabel, denkt jemand noch dran?
Hatte keine Zeit die Strecke zu besichtigen, überlege aber irgendwie trotzdem Starrgabel zu fahren...
Was meint ihr?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Tobi-161 (5. Mai 2010)

Sollt kein Problem sein. Hätt ich eine, würd ich sie fahren  ...und hinten einen Furious Fred o.ä.


----------



## HaRa (6. Mai 2010)

Starrgabel seh ich auch so. Jedoch wär ich mit dem FF noch etwas vorsichtig. Denn wenn das besch..... Wetter so weitergeht, schadet etwas mehr an Profil nicht .


----------



## Tobi-161 (6. Mai 2010)

ich wär schon zufrieden wenn ich diesmal im Rennen weiter komme als 2km


----------



## HaRa (6. Mai 2010)

warst Du der, der letztes Jahr an dem "Pfosten" hängen geblieben ist?

....nee das ist nicht zum Lachen, sorry! Hoffe, dass das heuer besser gelöst wird!


----------



## Tobi-161 (6. Mai 2010)

mich hat einer umgefahren/ist vor mich hingefallen, der aufgrund des Pfostenrammers auch gestürzt ist. Übers Radl ist natürlich auch noch jemand drüber ...

Ich hoffe auch das diesmal die Pfosten wärend des durchfahrens entfernt werden. Werd ich mir beim Warmfahren anschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (7. Mai 2010)

Fährt jemand ab MUC am Sonntag da hin?


----------



## naishy (8. Mai 2010)

Wünsch euch allen morgen viel Spaß am Auerberg, musste meinen Startplatz arbeitsbedingt leider abgeben.


----------



## jjules (11. Mai 2010)

Fotooos:
http://panos4you.de/auerberg-mtb-marathon-2010/


----------

